# FR: monter, descendre, remonter, redescendre - auxiliaire être / avoir



## A.D.

Bonjour,

I understand that one can use either "avoir" or "etre" as an auxillary for "descendre".  Avoir is used in transitive cases, and etre for intransitive cases.  My question is, when one wants to translate "He went down stairs" does one use "etre"?  ("Il est descendu les escaliers.")  I suspect that this is an example of the intransitive, n'est-ce pas?

Merci d'avance.


*Moderator note:* Multiple threads merged to create this one.


----------



## Punky Zoé

Hi
It's "transitive", "il a descendu les escaliers".


----------



## Outsider

However, it might be better to translate "he went downstairs" as _il est descendu à l'etage de bas_.


----------



## A.D.

What would be an example of "descendre" in the intransitive?  My brain is having some difficulty wrapping itself around this one.

Merci d'avance.


----------



## Outsider

See my example above. It's when you simply say "he went down".


----------



## Punky Zoé

Il est descendu. Il est descendu de l'autobus. Il est descendu de la montagne (mais il a descendu *la* montagne). Il est descendu à pied...


----------



## A.D.

Okay.  So, when one want to make an observation ie)something went down, one should use "etre".  But when one is commenting on the method by which something "went down" ie)using the stairs, one should use "avoir".  Does that make any sense? 

Merci.


----------



## Outsider

More precisely, the verb is transitive when you say that you went down _something_.

If you just say you "went down" -- including "went down _from something_" --, then it's intransitive.


----------



## A.D.

Merci Punky Zoe,

I get it!  Your doing something to the mountain ie)going down it, therefore, you are acting on the mountain and I must use "avoir".   What does "Il est descendu de la montagne" translate into in English.  I understand, I hope, "il a descendu la montagne" means "I went down the mountain"  (ie. climbed).

*"he went down from the mountain"*


----------



## Punky Zoé

"Il est descendu de la montagne" means something like "he went down from the mountains (where he lives)" not only for a walk or for a trek.


----------



## Outsider

Careful, AD:

1) I went down. --> intransitive --> Je suis descendu. (Qu'est-ce que j'ai fait ? Je suis descendu.)
2) I went down the stairs --> transitive --> J'ai descendu les escaliers. (Qu'est-ce que j'ai descendu ? Les escaliers.)

but

3) I went down from the mountain --> intransitive --> Je suis descendu de la montagne. (D'où est-ce que je suis descendu ? De la montagne.)


----------



## francais_espanol

Bonjour

J'ai _toujours_ du mal avec le verbe _monter_. Je ne sais jamais s'il faut utiliser _avoir_ ou _être_ quand il s'agit du passé. 

Voici deux exemples:

Est-ce que c'est
« J'ai monté les escaliers quatre à quatre »  OU
« Je suis monté(e) les escaliers quatre à quatre »?

Est-ce que c'est
« Je suis monté(e) dans la voiture »  OU
« J'ai monté dans la voiture »?

Merci beacoup d'avance de m'éclairer.


----------



## jann

Please see:

FR: passer - auxiliaire avoir ou être 
this site

I'm sure there are other forum threads too.


----------



## tilt

In two words, when the object of _monter _is direct (_monter l'escalier_), the auxilliary is _avoir_.
When it's indirect (_monter dans la voiture_), or when there's no object, the auxilliary is _être_.


----------



## geostan

A mon avis, ce n'est pas exactement ça. Autrement, comment expliquer _La température a monté. Les prix ont __monté._

Pour moi, lorsque monter est intransitif, on emploie _être_ pour les actions qui finissent, et _avoir_ pour celles qui peuvent continuer.


----------



## tilt

Très juste, je n'avais pas pensé à ce cas-là, désolé.


----------



## itka

C'est le seul cas où ta règle est fausse, tilt ! Lorsqu'il s'agit d'un niveau (prix, température, ou autre...) on emploie l'auxiliaire "avoir".
Plus de détails ici.


----------



## arturocc

C'est vrai ce que vous disez mais là, le plix et tout ça ce sont le sujet de la phrase, par contre, les escaliers sont un COD et dans le cas, je suis monté à l'avion, à l'avion est complément circonstanciel. Alors la règle est : avoir lorsqu'il y a COD et être lorsqu'il y a CC.

[…]


----------



## tilt

arturocc said:


> C'est vrai ce que vous disez *dites *mais là, le prix et tout ça ce sont le sujet de la phrase, par contre, les escaliers sont un COD et dans le cas, je suis monté à *dans* l'avion, à *dans* l'avion est complément circonstanciel.


C'est vrai que j'ai parlé d'_objet indirect_ alors que pensais plutôt _complément indirect_, ce qui n'est pas la même chose.
Je voulais en fait souligner la présence de la préposition.


----------



## Maître Capello

Remarque du TLFi :


> Aux temps composés, employé transitivement _monter_ se conjugue avec _avoir_ ; employé intransitivement, _monter_ traduisant un mouvement se conjugue avec _être_, traduisant le résultat d'un mouvement, il se conjugue avec _avoir_ : _je suis monté dans ma chambre ; cette salade a monté ; le fleuve a monté_.


----------



## tilt

La distinction entre _mouvement _et _résultat de mouvement_ me paraît plutôt obscure.
Les phrases _Le fleuve a monté_ et _Je suis monté_ évoquent toutes les deux un mouvement ayant pour effet que leur sujet se trouve plus haut que précédemment. En quoi l'une fait-elle plus référence au résultat que l'autre ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, je suis d'accord que c'est plutôt obscur…

Quoi qu'il en soit, je dirais qu'il faut plutôt employer l'auxiliaire _avoir_ quand il s'agit d'un niveau ou d'un prix… encore que je pense que dans certains cas on puisse indifféremment utiliser _être_ ou _avoir_.


----------



## tubes

Hi,

I read the following in a French novel: "En courant, nous avons monté les rues qui mènent au Sacré-Coeur." Should it not rather be "nous sommes montés" (two boys)?

I also saw "les deux types n'auraient pas passé la porte" in the same book. Again, shouldn't it be "les deux types ne seraient pas passés la porte"? Is there some rule that I don't know about which permits these constructions.

Thanks,

tubes


----------



## cropje_jnr

Yes, they're used impersonally. (The subjects of these sentences are third party objects, rather than the person the sentence relates to).

The classic text book example of this is: _Je suis sorti avec le chien _BUT _j'ai sorti le chien._

Another one off the top of my head: _Je suis monté jusqu'au premier _étage _BUT j'ai monté une société informatique. _


----------



## Tabac

It's a question of a transitive verb.  If it has an object, use _avoir.  _J'ai descendu la farine du rayon.  Je suis descendu au sous-sol.


----------



## Puellam audiam

Bonjour à  tous!


Est-ce que vous êtes monté en haut de l'Arc de Triomphe?

La vieille dame a monté lentement les quatre étages.


Les auxiliaires sont bien utilisés?


----------



## Missrapunzel

Est-ce que vous êtes monté en haut de l'Arc de Triomphe?  Si tu parles à une seule personne en utilisant le vouvoiement de politesse. 
La vieille dame a monté lentement les quatre étages.


----------



## DearPrudence

Puellam audiam said:


> Est-ce que vous êtes monté en haut de l'Arc de Triomphe?


Ici, "*monter*" n'a pas d'objet direct, donc, on utilise l'auxiliaire "*être*"


Puellam audiam said:


> La vieille dame a monté lentement les quatre étages.


Par contre, il y a ici un objet direct qui est "*les quatre étages*" et on utilise alors l'auxiliaire "*avoir*".
(cela serait la même chose pour "descendre" bien sûr )


----------



## Tim~!

Attendez: Si l'on dit "Je suis monté la montagne ce matin", il y a toujours un cas régime.  Ou est-ce que l'on devrait donc dire "monté sur la montagne"?


----------



## Maître Capello

_Je suis monté la montagne. 
_ _Je suis monté *sur* la montagne. _


----------



## robi386

I thought the verb remonter should use the verb etre for pp. But here you can see that avoir is used.
Could both be used, depending on the meaning or is it simply a mistake?


----------



## melu85

It's one of those verbs where both être or avoir can be used. (like paraître, for example) I don't know why.
J'ajouterai que pour le cas de remonter, j'emploierais "avoir" si le verbe est suivi d'un COD.


----------



## geostan

Using the base form _monter_, I can tell you that _avoir_ is used when the completion could continue, and _être_ when it cannot. Of course, _avoir_ would also be used in the transitive use (i.e. with a direct object.)

La température a monté. (It could still go higher.)
Il est monté sur le toit. (You cannot go any higher)
Il a monté ses valises. (direct object)

Hope this helps with _remonter_.


----------



## janpol

Il est remonté dans son appartement
Il a remonté la pendule
Il est remonté dans sa tour d'ivoire
Il a remonté la pente


----------



## melu85

how about: "sa cote de popularité a/est remonté(e)"?


----------



## janpol

Bonne question, Melu ! Sans certitude, je dirais "est" puisqu'il n'y a pas de cOD mais il est possible que les 2 soient corrects (avec une légère différence de sens (je pense à "le journal a paru" et "le journal est paru" qui sont corrects tous les deux, l'un exprimant plutôt l'action et l'autre son résultat)


----------



## Nicomon

Spontanément, je dis _sa cote de popularité *a* remonté_. Mais j'ai peut-être tort.



> Remonter, v. n. Se conjugue avec l'auxiliaire avoir, quand on exprime une action : la rente a remonté hier ; avec l'auxiliaire être, quand on exprime un état : la rente est remontée.


----------



## geostan

Je rejoins Nicomon. L'idée est que sa popularité peut continuer à monter.

Cheers!


----------



## hemmer

but for this example:
Elles ont descendu l'escalier de l'immeuble.
The verb is acting on the subject and it is indirect but avoir is used??

[...]


----------



## hemmer

but for this example

Elles ont monte les paquets.

The verb is acting on the subject and it is indirect but avoir is used??

[...]


----------



## Outsider

I don't know why you say that "it's indirect". _L'escalier_ is the direct object of _descendre_. The verb is transitive.

[...]


----------



## Outsider

[...]



hemmer said:


> same with this one:
> Elles ont monté les paquets.


 The verb is transitive.


----------



## Thomas1

Here is something you may find useful.


hemmer said:


> Elles ont descendu l'escalier de l'immeuble.
> The verb is acting on the subject and it is indirect but avoir is used??


In this sentence descendre is used as a transitive verbe because you have an object l'escalier. If the sentence read:
Elles sont descendues.
then you have no object and need to use être.

[...]

Tom


----------



## Thomas1

[...]





> same with this one:
> Elles ont monté les paquets.


_T__hey took up the packets_. _Monter _acts as a transitive verb here.

Tom


----------



## jann

hemmer said:


> Elles ont monte les paquets.
> The verb is acting on the subject  and it is indirect  but avoir is used??


Careful! 

The subject is _elles_ = them (female).  The verb is _monter_ = to go up, to take up, to put up.

What got taken up?  The packages got taken up.  Not the girls!  The verb does not act on the subject _elles_.  It acts on the packages, and so _les paquets_ is the direct object.  This means that you are using the verb transitively, and so you must conjugate it with _avoir_ as the auxiliary.  --> _Elles ont monté les paquets. = _They (girls) took the packages up.

For comparison, consider the sentence "They (girls) went up."  What got gone up or taken up?  Nothing.  All we know is that they went up.  So there is no object.  The verb is intransitive, so we must use _être_ as an auxiliary -->  _Elles sont montées.

_Second example.  What about "They (girls) went upstairs" or "They (girls) went up the stairs"?  This time, what got gone up or taken up?  The stairs got gone up.  This time, we have a direct object, an it's the stairs.  Even though the meaning is very similar to the previous example, this time we are using the verb transitively, and so we need _avoir_ as the auxiliary.  --> _Elles ont monté l'escalier. = _They (girls) went upstairs, went up the stairs.

Last example.  What about "They (girls) got into the car"?  In French, we use _monter dans_ for getting into vehicles, so this means we are really saying "They got up into the car."  What was gotten up?  Nothing.  There is no direct object.  We do have a little more information.  We know where the girls got up ("into the car").  But information about "where?" is not an object of any kind.  It is adverbial information.  The tip-off is that it is introduced by the preposition _dans_ or "into."  So we don't have an indirect object either.  The verb has no object at all.  It is being used intransitively, so we need _être_ as an auxiliary -->  _Elles sont montées dans la voiture.

_ Does that help?


----------



## hemmer

i understand the packets example as the packets were the things being taken up.
however, for the last example how can the stairs be taken up ?


----------



## Outsider

The stairs can be climbed.


----------



## hemmer

oooooo i see
thanks outsider, jann and thomas

so everytime i ask to myself what the verb acts on in my head and then if it acts on the subject it is être and if it acts on the object it is avoir?


----------



## jann

hemmer said:


> i understand the packets example as the packets were the things being taken up.
> however, for the last example how can the stairs be taken up ?


I didn't say they were "taken up."  I said they were "gone up".     Perhaps you would prefer to think of _monter l'escalier_ as "to climb the stairs" because then it is very clear that the stairs got climbed.

And so now you see the essential point.  The French verb _monter_ has several possible English translations, as a function of the context:  to go up/ascend, to climb up (stairs, etc.), to take up (packages to the second floor), to put (suitcases into the car), to get into (the car, the plane), to mount (the stairs, a horse, etc).

The intransitive usages are when you don't say what you are going up, or when you are going/getting up *into* something.



> so everytime i ask to myself what the verb acts on in my head and then if it acts on the subject it is être and if it acts on the object it is avoir?


I think that is a little bit dangerous as a way to think about it, because in the language of grammar, verbs can only ever act on objects.   The verb doesn't act on the subject.  The subject _performs_ the action of the verb.  When you say _Je suis monté(e) voir ma soeur = _"I went up to see my sister" it is not that the verb of going up did something to you.  You didn't get gone up by someone else!  You did the going up yourself.  

So instead of saying "when the verb acts on the subject"  I think it would be better to say "when the verb doesn't  act on anything"  then you know it is intransitive.  And if it is one of the Dr. Mrs. Vandertrampp verbs, this means you will use _être_ as the auxiliary.


----------



## Fidèle

Doit-on écrire : "ils sont descendus les marches" ou "ils ont descendu les marches".  J'opte pour l'auxiliaire avoir, mais mon collègue insiste pour l'auxiliaire être.  Qui a raison?


----------



## Fred_C

j'opte pour avoir également.
Je ne crois qu'il n'existe pas de verbes transitifs directs qui emploient l'auxiliaire "être". 
(Même si je sais que la réciproque est fausse.)


----------



## Fidèle

Merci.  C'est bien ce que je croyais.

Je viens de me rendre compte que ma question n'a pas été posée dans le forum "français seulement".  Désolé.


----------



## LiveParadise

Here's two sentences:

Mado et le médecin ont descendu l'escalier.

Rachid est descendu du train à Alès.

Can anyone help me to understand why ont is used in the first sentence and not sont?


----------



## Philo2009

When the verbs _monter_ and _descendre _are used transitively, as here (went down _the stairs - _Obj._) _they take 'avoir' in compound tenses.


----------



## LiveParadise

But isn't getting off of the train transitive as well?


----------



## janpol

on emploie "avoir" quand "descendre" a un CO. Dans la 2è phrase, "du train" est un C.Circonst. pas un CO.


----------



## Philo2009

LiveParadise said:


> But isn't getting off of the train transitive as well?


 
No.  As the previous answer indicates, 'du train' in _descendre du train_ is an adverbial, not a direct object.


----------



## tellme

"ils sont descendus les marches" est incorrect. Par contre, "ils sont descendus des marches"est possible. Dans ce cas, "des" est la contraction de "de les" et signifie "from". Dans cette phrase, l'accent est mis sur la position du sujet qui a changé. 
"Ils ont descendu les marches" ou "ils ont descendus des marches" sont tous les deux corrects, "les" signifiant "the" dans le premier cas, et "des" sigifiant "some" dans le deuxième. Dans ces deux cas, la phrase met l'accent sur l'action de descendre.


----------



## chuff

it's so much easier to think of this verb as English "descend."

he descends ..._what?_ transitive. AVOIR
he descends alone/on foot. no object. intransitive. ETRE

that's what helps me on this one.


----------



## RaZias

Quelles sont les phrases correctes ?
Je pense qu´il sont la 1 et la 4.

-----
1- Il a   descendu la montagne à pied
2- Il est descendu la montagne à pied
-----
3- Il a    descendu de la montagne à pied.
4- Il est descendu de la montagne à pied.
-----


----------



## Punky Zoé

Oui, tu as raison, et la quatrième est plus courante que la première.


----------



## geostan

I think the difficulty lies in the nature of the so-called direct object. Compare these two examples:

Il a descendu les valises. He took/brought the suitcases down(stairs).
Il a descendu l'escalier. He went downstairs/He descended the staircase.

The second example does not seem to be a true direct object since it is merely an alternative to _Il est descendu_, albeit more specific. French grammar nonetheless makes no distinction between the two and the verb behaves the same way for both.


----------



## snarkhunter

... And what about _"J'ai descendu dans mon jardin"_, then?! (it's a French lullaby that is quite famous - or used to be)


----------



## geostan

Lyrics seem to have special dispensation. But I don't think anyone would consider that sentence grammatically correct. It would be _Je suis descendu dans mon jardin. _ There's the added possibility that the lyrics required one syllable (J'ai) rather than two (Je suis), although one could have slurred the second to make it sound like one syllable. Another possibility is that at some time _descendre_ allowed _avoir_ in all cases. Who lnows?


----------



## shin chan 14

Bonjour à tous,

je me demandais si le verbe 'Redescendre' prend être pour l'auxiliare dans le passé composé, étant donné que 'Descendre' le prend.

merci beaucoup


----------



## Lacuzon

Bonsoir,

Redescendre se conjugue comme descendre.

Mais les deux auxiliaires sont possibles :
Descendre quelque chose : J'ai descendu l'aspirateur au rez-de-chaussée
Descendre : Je suis descendu au rez-de-chaussée.


----------



## CapnPrep

geostan said:


> Another possibility is that at some time _descendre_ allowed _avoir_ in all cases.


Not in all cases, but in some cases, depending on the meaning. There is a more detailed discussion (including this children's song example) in the following thread in Français Seulement:
monter, descendre - auxiliaire être / avoir


----------



## foible

I know this is an old chestnut much discussed, but I have never seen discussed how to distinguish in French:

I climbed the stairs
vs.
I put up/erected the stairs

Or similarly

I climbed the Eifel Tower
vs.
I erected the Eifel Tower

I have assumed the first would be ''Je suis monté à....'', whilst the second would be ''J'ai monté....''

However ''J'ai monté l'escalier'' seems to be generally accepted for ''I climbed the stairs'', so I'm unsure.
Of course you could use a different verb to be clear about the second meaning ''assembled/constructed/erected'' to avoid the problem, but in the context of my question that would be like the answer to the old Irish/Belgian joke (Q - Could you tell me the way to London? A - Ah well, you wouldn't start from here.)


----------



## OLN

_monter_ has different meanings and uses, like _mount_.

You may want to ask a more specific question about auxiliary verbs (avoir and être) in the FR-EN grammar forum.

[…]
monter - auxiliaire être / avoir

other source : http://bdl.oqlf.gouv.qc.ca/bdl/gabarit_bdl.asp?id=3422


----------



## Michelvar

Hi, 

You know, there are a lot of ambiguous or multi-meanings words / expressions / sentences, they are widely used by humorists. That's why we (in this forum) insist on having some context before translating, disambiguation is always a matter of context.


----------



## foible

Indeed
So perhaps if I rephrase my question.

Is the following ambiguous, and how would/could it be translated?

''M Gustave Eiffel à monté la Tour Eiffel''

Can it mean one/other/both/neither of:

Mr Gustave Eiffel climbed the Eiffel Tower
Mr Gustave Eiffel erected the Eiffel Tower

And is ''M Gustave Eiffel est monté à la Tour Eiffel'' simply poor French, or would it fix the meaning unambiguously on ''Mr Gustave Eiffel climbed the Eiffel Tower''?

The origin of my question; as always we are taught at school in England that ''monter takes être'', without any further discussion. Clearly the truth is more complicated, and I am aware of lots of other discussions on the point. I was trying to give my son an example to make him think a bit deeper, without going into linguistic academic jargon which he will not relate to. Ambiguous sentences are a great way of capturing the imagination of young learners since they inherently tickle the brain in a way that no discussion of indirect objects ever can.


----------



## Michelvar

foible said:


> ''M Gustave Eiffel à monté la Tour Eiffel''
> 
> Can it mean one/other/both/neither of
> 
> Mr Gustave Eiffel climbed the Eiffel Tower
> Mr Gustave Eiffel erected the Eiffel Tower


both



> And is ''M Gustave Eiffel est monté à la Tour Eiffel'' simply poor French, or would it fix the meaning unambiguously on ''Mr Gustave Eiffel climbed the Eiffel Tower''?


No, it is neither poor French, nor fixing it. In this sentence, the meaning of "monter" is "to go to a higher place than the one where I stand now". So, "est monté à la Tour Eiffel" means that he was in a deep place, let say a technical room under the Eiffel Tower, and he went up to the Eiffel Tower. But, it can be poor French, if someone uses it to say "he climbed the Eiffel Tower" (which, I'm sure, a lot of French do).



> The origin of my question; as always we are taught at school in England that ''monter takes être'', without any further discussion. Clearly the truth is more complicated, and I am aware of lots of other discussions on the point.


As every very common action verbs, "monter" has a lot of meanings and nuances. See here for example. No surprise that a teacher gives you simple rules at the beginning.


----------



## foible

Thanks for you reply. I guess for my son, maybe the simplest advice is that if there is a preposition after monté, then likely he needs to conjugate with être. I know it's not foolproof...



Michelvar said:


> So, "est monté à la Tour Eiffel" means that he was in a deep place, let say a technical room under the Eiffel Tower, and he went up to the Eiffel Tower.


Thanks for that, very helpful. I guess then ''il est monté à'' is much like the English ''he climbed/went up to''.


----------



## DearPrudence

Please just note that the set phrase is
"*monter l'escalier*", not "*monter à l'escalier*".
So you should say:
*"J'ai monté l'escalier".
*And not:
"Je suis monté à l'escalier".


----------



## laralara

Isn't _remonter_ conjugated the same way as _monter_ in Passé composé? 
In the WR conjugator for _remonter_, only the 'avoir' conjugation is shown, and there is no remark like the one bellow, which I copied from _monter_ WR conjugator:

_>> ÊTRE/AVOIR: use ÊTRE for intransitive and AVOIR for transitive usage. <<

_Thanks!


----------



## Maître Capello

Yes, there is no difference between _monter_ and _remonter_: both can be used with _être_ or _avoir_ depending on context.

[…]


----------



## alexoida

Bonsoir,

Alors... j'utilise à l'école avec mes élèves les exemples suivants

J'ai monté l'éscalier. Dans ce cas, on utilise l'auxiliaire AVOIR car on a un C.O.D après le verbe, l'escalier.
Je suis monté dans le train. Dans ce cas-ci, c'est l'auxiliaire ÊTRE car on a après le verbe un  complément circonstanciel de lieu...où est-ce que je suis monté? dans le train


----------



## Music22

Il est descendu/ il a descendu
I'm wondering whether the example given in the textbok is wrong "il (descendre) du train beaucoup de voyageurs". They've said "il est..." but should it be "il a descendu du train beaucoup de voyageurs" Because "beaucoup de voyageurs" is the direct object??


----------



## Fidèle

"Il est descendu du train beaucoup de voyageurs" = beaucoup de voyageurs sont descendus du train. Je pense que l'emploi de l'auxiliaire être est juste.


----------



## janpol

"Il a descendu beaucoup de voyageurs du train >>> "il" est un employé de la SNCF. Le train est arrivé à son terminus et des voyageurs (endormis ? ivres morts ? morts ?) ne descendaient pas du train. L'employé les a descendus du train en les portant l'un après l'autre.
Si jamais ce n'est pas cela qu'on a voulu dire, c'est "Il est descendu beaucoup de voyageurs du train." qui convient... (ou, en évitant la construction impersonnelle : "de nombreux voyageurs sont descendus du train".)


----------



## Maître Capello

Music22 said:


> should it be "il a descendu du train beaucoup de voyageurs" Because "beaucoup de voyageurs" is the direct object??


As suggested by Fidèle and Janpol, there is no direct object in this case. The _il_ is impersonal, and since there is no direct object (_beaucoup de voyageurs_ is the real subject), the auxiliary is _être_.



janpol said:


> "Il a descendu beaucoup de  voyageurs du train >>> "il" est un employé de la SNCF. Le train  est arrivé à son terminus et des voyageurs (endormis ? ivres morts ?  morts ?) ne descendaient pas du train. L'employé les a descendus du  train en les portant l'un après l'autre.


C'est un sens possible, mais je comprendrais pour ma part que la personne a *tué* beaucoup de voyageurs.


----------



## Mikamocha

I understand that we would use avoir when there is a direct object in the sentence (i.e. j'ai descendu la montagne) but when one is speaking of the street one is not really going DOWN the street but walking ON it while descending. Therefore should we use avoir or être in this case as an auxiliary verb?

THank you.


----------



## OLN

Bonjour Mikamocha._

Je suis descendu_ est intransitif et n'accepte donc pas de COD. 

_J'ai descendu la rue_ signifie _J'ai emprunté la rue dans le sens descendant._

CNRTL : *II.− Emploi trans. B.−* [Implique une idée de mouvement le long d'une pente] Se déplacer le long de. _Descendre (les marches d') un escalier, le perron, la rue_.

Est-ce cela que tu veux dire ?


----------



## Cheekydiva

Salut à tous. Si vous voudriez bien m'aider, j'ai du mal à décider si le verbe de la phrase suivante est transitif ou pas. Voici la phrase

Monter à la citadelle (au passé): Moi j'ai tenté mais je ne sais pas si c'est correct.

Selon la grammaire, il faut dire 'être' parce que le verbe est suivi d'une préposition plutôt que d'un complément object. Si vous pouviez bien éclairer les choses ça me ferait beaucoup plaisir.

Cheeky


----------



## tilt

Bonjour Cheekydiva.

Il faut employer l'auxiliaire être parce que monter est ici intransitif,_ à la citadelle_ étant non pas un complément du verbe mais un complément circonstanciel de lieu : il répond à la question _Je monte où ?_
Il faut donc dire _Je suis monté à la citadelle.
_
S'il n'y avait pas de préposition, on serait dans le cas où _la citadelle_ serait un complément d'objet direct, qui répondrait à la question _Je monte quoi ?_
Dans ce cas, on dirait alors _J'ai monté la citadelle._


----------



## geostan

I think what causes the difficulty is the fact that words like l'escalier or la citadelle are only incidentally direct objects, that is they have the form of a direct object if not the substance. For example, when we say: *ils ont monté les paquets* we have changed the meaning of *monter*. It means *take up* rather than *go up*. Now as far as grammar is concerned, it is the form that it is important in the choice of auxiliary. So even if we have to translate the verb by *go up*, the presence of the "direct object" requires that we use the auxiliary *avoir*.


----------

